# End Tables



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Been working on these end tables for my wife for the past few weeks and finally got them finished, well enough for her liking. Used my track saw to cut the miters, there was a ton of tension in the wood, was a pain in the asprin. My ts75 bogged down and didn't want to cut through, made 3 cuts at 20mm each and it was still too much for my tracksaw. After that pain, used my domino on the joints to strengthen them. Finished them with arm-r-seal, of course something went wrong with my last coat, not sure what but I want to strip them and do it again but the wife said no she thought they were fine. Glued on waste blocks near the miters to clamp the joint down, the glue stained the wood or something, sanded and card scraped the hell out of it but you can still tell if you look hard enough. Needless to say, I cussed a lot during this build haha, but the wife is happy so it's all good. I like how they came out overall but wanted them a little longer but didn't have a longer slab to work with.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2017)

Those look dang good Joe! We're always the worst critics of our own work. Look fine to me! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks great to me also!


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow, these are really neat. Love how it looks like one finished board. Excellent pieces


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 14, 2017)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> was a pain in the asprin.



LOL he said "asprin" HeHe

I think they look fabulous especially like the bowties!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm in agreement with your wife and the others, they look great. Wood workers need to stop pointing out the flaws in their work. If you didn't point them out most people would never even see them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice Joseph! Are they designed to stand on both legs if so desired?


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 15, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice Joseph! Are they designed to stand on both legs if so desired?



They could if I wanted to but then they'd be too short, I wish they were bigger but the slab wasn't long enough. Not gonna lie, when I did lay the table on the two ends and it was perfect, I was surprised haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice job Joe !


----------

